# I lost my cat yesterday.



## TheresaW (4 January 2015)

I lost my boy Rio yesterday.  I'd had him from 8 weeks old, and he would have been 15 in March.  He lived a wild life as a young lad, despite being neutered as soon as he was old enough.  He lost his tail at 18 months after a fight with some dogs, he totally ruled the neighbourhood.  By the age of 8, he'd lost all 4 canines through fighting the local cats, and I'm pretty sure he lost way more than 9 lives over the years, we were always at the vets with various wounds and injuries. He was always my cat, saw me through a relationship breakup, and although he loved my new partner, it was always me he came to when he felt unwell or was injured.

3 years ago, he started losing weight, and was diagnosed with thyroid problems.  The vet wanted me to operate, but he was so thin at the time, I was reluctant. He'd been on meds ever since, and although put weight back on, was never the bruiser he used to be.  He still ruled the roost at home though and kept our other cats in their place.

About a year ago, he disappeared for days at a time, but I was never overly concerned when he didn't come in.  Eventually found out, he was living in a neighbours garden.  He wasn't allowed in the house, but spent all day there.  We devised a plan to make sure he got his pills everyday, we would text each other as soon he'd them, so he was never overdosed.  Around the end of last August, had a long chat with the neighbour as neither of us were happy with him living outside when the weather turned.  Neighbour took away anything that Rio could shelter in, and within 2 days, he'd moved back home.

Over the last 2 weeks, he started to look very old.  Noticed he wasn't going upstairs anymore due to the arthritis in his back legs, but he was still eating well, loving a fuss, and happily jumping onto the sofa, kitchen chairs etc.  his next blood test was due in a couple of weeks, so was going to have a full MOT.

Friday night, he was really nuzzling my ear and my hair as he sat on the back of the sofa.  He has never ever done it before.  When I fed them all their tea, he had gone out, so I out his in the microwave so the others wouldn't eat it.  Have never done that before either, usually just put some more down for whoever is out at the time.  We went to bed and were up early yesterday morning as I had to drop OH at work for 5.  Rio still wasn't home, and now I was concerned, even though he'd done it several times before without me worrying.  When I got back from dropping OH off, I sat in the kitchen having a cuppa, and had terrible thoughts about Rio being in our pond.  As soon as it was light enough, I had a look and saw him.

I am absolutely devastated.  I know I can't have changed anything, and I do believe we would have been making "that" decision sooner rather than later.  Thinking back, I am almost certain he was saying goodbye to me Friday night.  All the cats drink out of the pond, and have never fallen in before.  I hope and pray, that if he did fall in, the other cats would have been aware of him struggling and alerted us.  I don't for one moment believe he committed suicide as I know animals don't have suicidal thoughts, but I think maybe his heart gave out or something, and thats how he ended up in there.  I just hope I'm right, as I can't bear the thought of him suffering.

Here he is, RIP my darling boy.






Sorry if I've rambled on.


----------



## lizziebell (4 January 2015)

RIP Rio - so sorry for your loss x x


----------



## webble (4 January 2015)

He was a very handsome boy so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mrs B (4 January 2015)

Oh Bless you both! Sleep tight Rio. Please don't beat yourself up: _you_ knew and _he_ knew that it was his time and somehow, he let you know where you'd find him. There are more things in Heaven and Earth etc ... Maybe he was just having a drink from his favourite spot and whilst doing so, spotted something fun happening in the next world and like Alice, went through the Looking Glass ... 

Being purely practical, he was probably gone by the time he slipped into the water.

Lovely looking boy and a very lucky lad to have found you to adore him all his life. When you're feeling up to it, would love to see some more pictures of him ... x


----------



## Clodagh (4 January 2015)

Such a shame, poor old boy. At least he went in your garden and you have found him and know for sure he is gone.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (4 January 2015)

Gorgeous wonderful cat, he had love care and freedom and the perfect life. RIP Rio.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 January 2015)

Pets have an uncanny way of communicating.  Sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## Shady (4 January 2015)

i am so sorry for you, he was a beautiful cat, it is very possible that he went from a heart attack, it happens a lot and cats are amazingly strong, even when old and especially where water is concerned. it sounds as if he had a long, much loved and action packed life and that's a great thing. big hugs to you Theresa , rest in peace Rio. xxxx


----------



## Highlands (4 January 2015)

You both knew, there was a conection between you. Sleep tight Rio


----------



## sarahann1 (4 January 2015)

Very sorry to read this, hugs to you, run free Rio  x


----------



## CBAnglo (4 January 2015)

So sorry to read this; RIP Rio.

hugs xx


----------



## Princess16 (4 January 2015)

Beautiful boy
 RIP Rio x


----------



## hackneylass2 (5 January 2015)

Very sorry to read this, he sounded like a very much loved cat.
What a lovely lovely post from Mrs B, re-read that whenever you feel down.
We can and do connect with our beloved pets, RIP beautiful Rio and hugs to you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 January 2015)

TheresaW said:



			I lost my boy Rio yesterday.  I'd had him from 8 weeks old, and he would have been 15 in March.  He lived a wild life as a young lad, despite being neutered as soon as he was old enough.  He lost his tail at 18 months after a fight with some dogs, he totally ruled the neighbourhood.  By the age of 8, he'd lost all 4 canines through fighting the local cats, and I'm pretty sure he lost way more than 9 lives over the years, we were always at the vets with various wounds and injuries. He was always my cat, saw me through a relationship breakup, and although he loved my new partner, it was always me he came to when he felt unwell or was injured.

3 years ago, he started losing weight, and was diagnosed with thyroid problems.  The vet wanted me to operate, but he was so thin at the time, I was reluctant. He'd been on meds ever since, and although put weight back on, was never the bruiser he used to be.  He still ruled the roost at home though and kept our other cats in their place.

About a year ago, he disappeared for days at a time, but I was never overly concerned when he didn't come in.  Eventually found out, he was living in a neighbours garden.  He wasn't allowed in the house, but spent all day there.  We devised a plan to make sure he got his pills everyday, we would text each other as soon he'd them, so he was never overdosed.  Around the end of last August, had a long chat with the neighbour as neither of us were happy with him living outside when the weather turned.  Neighbour took away anything that Rio could shelter in, and within 2 days, he'd moved back home.

Over the last 2 weeks, he started to look very old.  Noticed he wasn't going upstairs anymore due to the arthritis in his back legs, but he was still eating well, loving a fuss, and happily jumping onto the sofa, kitchen chairs etc.  his next blood test was due in a couple of weeks, so was going to have a full MOT.

Friday night, he was really nuzzling my ear and my hair as he sat on the back of the sofa.  He has never ever done it before.  When I fed them all their tea, he had gone out, so I out his in the microwave so the others wouldn't eat it.  Have never done that before either, usually just put some more down for whoever is out at the time.  We went to bed and were up early yesterday morning as I had to drop OH at work for 5.  Rio still wasn't home, and now I was concerned, even though he'd done it several times before without me worrying.  When I got back from dropping OH off, I sat in the kitchen having a cuppa, and had terrible thoughts about Rio being in our pond.  As soon as it was light enough, I had a look and saw him.

I am absolutely devastated.  I know I can't have changed anything, and I do believe we would have been making "that" decision sooner rather than later.  Thinking back, I am almost certain he was saying goodbye to me Friday night.  All the cats drink out of the pond, and have never fallen in before.  I hope and pray, that if he did fall in, the other cats would have been aware of him struggling and alerted us.  I don't for one moment believe he committed suicide as I know animals don't have suicidal thoughts, but I think maybe his heart gave out or something, and thats how he ended up in there.  I just hope I'm right, as I can't bear the thought of him suffering.

Here he is, RIP my darling boy.






Sorry if I've rambled on.
		
Click to expand...

aw so sorry for your loss

RIP Leo - such a handsome boy  so sorry xx


----------



## twiggy2 (5 January 2015)

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 January 2015)

RIP Leo.


----------



## TheresaW (5 January 2015)

Mrs B, that made me cry again.  Beautifully put, and I really hope you are right.

Thank you everyone else for your kind words.

Here are a couple more pics of him

With our Salem who we lost from cancer last year.  When we get his ashes back, he will be laid to rest where Salem was.






Lording it on the sofa!






One of the last ones I took of him.


----------



## Honey08 (5 January 2015)

Bless him.  Hope you're ok.x


----------



## Mrs B (6 January 2015)

What a smashing pair of cats! I love Leo's little white chops and Salem's ruff ... Huge hugs to you: you've earned many a star in kitty Heaven taking care of these guys all their lives x


----------



## Fransurrey (6 January 2015)

So sorry. Xxx


----------



## pines of rome (6 January 2015)

So sorry, I do feel for you, as we have a pond and I worry when I let my old blind cat into the garden, but he does know his way round it, did lose his back end once, but managed to scrabble out. He is only allowed out there now, if we are at home!


----------

